# Kritter Keeper light?



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone use this, and if so, does it work well? I want to ditch the crappy BettaWave tank I have and switch to a large KK, but am trying to figure a way to light it without taking up any more desk space.

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=457


ETA: I should probably mention that I don't need a plant-friendly light, since this tank will just have artificial plants in it.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing but there arn't a lot of reviews on them on any site


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I actually took the light from this (had one when I didn't know much about Bettas):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164165&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

And made it fit on my Kritter Keeper, I removed the plastic viewing thingy that is on the lid of the Kritter Keeper and just bent the light so it fit sideways! I'll try and get you a picture of it, I stink at explaining stuff. It works awesome!


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

wolfiegreen said:


> I've been wondering the same thing but there arn't a lot of reviews on them on any site


Yeah, that's the problem I'm having - can't find any reviews for it. I'm a little worried that it might not be rated for use as an aquarium light, and is intended for reptiles and other small animals normally kept in a KK. I'd hate to get the thing and then find that it's not going to work with the evaporation from a fish tank. :-/



JBosley said:


> I actually took the light from this (had one when I didn't know much about Bettas):
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164165&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls
> 
> And made it fit on my Kritter Keeper, I removed the plastic viewing thingy that is on the lid of the Kritter Keeper and just bent the light so it fit sideways! I'll try and get you a picture of it, I stink at explaining stuff. It works awesome!


I thought about doing something similar with a plain desk lamp -- leave the plastic viewing window on the KK and just angle a lamp over the top to direct the light. But, like I say, I'm trying to save on desk space, so I'm trying to find another option first. Maybe I'll just break down and get another 5-gallon Walmart special. Hard to beat 30 bucks for a 5-gallon tank with a full hood.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm doing the desk lamp thing for now but may just try the kritter keeper light eventually


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, for 12 bucks it might be worth the experiment.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

angiessa said:


> I thought about doing something similar with a plain desk lamp -- leave the plastic viewing window on the KK and just angle a lamp over the top to direct the light. But, like I say, I'm trying to save on desk space, so I'm trying to find another option first. Maybe I'll just break down and get another 5-gallon Walmart special. Hard to beat 30 bucks for a 5-gallon tank with a full hood.


Haha no kidding eh?! I eventually want to get 2, 2.5 Gal tanks or get a larger tank and divide it. Or maybe 2 5 gals from wally mart haha :-D


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

JBosley said:


> Haha no kidding eh?! I eventually want to get 2, 2.5 Gal tanks or get a larger tank and divide it. Or maybe 2 5 gals from wally mart haha :-D


Heh -- it's crazy that the WM 5-gallon is actually cheaper than some 2- and 3-gallon tanks I've seen. :shock:

This is the one -- I have one already, but may need to just go ahead and get another. They're pretty nice for the price. I would just buy it, but there's the trying to save desk space thing. ;-)


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

I used my bed as a desk and used my desk as the fish tank stand lol


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL, that's one solution! :lol:


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

angiessa said:


> Heh -- it's crazy that the WM 5-gallon is actually cheaper than some 2- and 3-gallon tanks I've seen. :shock:
> 
> This is the one -- I have one already, but may need to just go ahead and get another. They're pretty nice for the price. I would just buy it, but there's the trying to save desk space thing. ;-)


I cannot stand hex tanks haha or anything with sharp edges like that. I so picky it's ridiculous! I like square tanks lols :-D


----------

